# Studying in the US (nursing)



## kittypolarity (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Apologies if this question has been asked before (had a look through the forums but couldn't find anything) and thought I'd give Expat Forum a shot as Yahoo answers didn't seem to yield anything of worth...

So, here's the story, which I will break down for ease of communication:

1. I am an Australian citizen, wanting to study in the US.

2. I want to study nursing in the US (either an accelerated BSN or ELM in Nursing Science - different degrees or masters depending on admissions office at different colleges).

3. I hold a Bachelor's Degree in Behavioural Science (Clinical Psychology) and have minored in French. I also have a diploma in graphic design. So, what I have studied is a little irrelevant in terms of nursing - it's relevant in that I can be admitted to a degree or masters program that accepts non-nursing graduates or a course that has a 'second baccalaureate' nursing program that accepts graduates with another degree.


So - questions!

1. Any Aussies here have experience of study nursing in the US? And if so, at which colleges/universities? Can it be done? I just want to know that this is a possible and viable option! 

2. Does anyone (non-US citizens or residents) have experience of applying to study in the US? 

3. What's the general course of action? Because most of the courses I have looked at require pre-requisites, would I apply directly to the college first, gain admission, apply for a visa and then move to study at community college prior to the commencement of my degree or masters program? Do I apply for a visa, go over, study at a community college for the pre-reqs and then apply for college?

I have considered things like finances etc. etc. and I know that staying in Oz for education would be the (cheaper) logical option. I know education in the US will be extremely expensive considering we have HECS/CSP in Oz.

I can't think of any other questions right now, but any information, especially pertaining to nursing education in the US (for internationals) would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

what is the purpose of getting the US qualification


----------



## kittypolarity (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for your reply - with 100+ views, it's nice to get a response! 

I have many reasons for wanting to do it in the States:

I have friends and family there (none immediate family members though). I want to experience something different in terms of studying and living (yes, don't get started on the financial situation there - I know staying in Oz is very, very logical). 

Ultimately, the plan would be to gain a US qualification in nursing and live/work there for a few years. I know it'll be a pain to re-transfer my nursing qualifications when I eventually return to Oz, but who knows, in a few years time I may not want to work as a nurse here in Australia. 

The US needs nurses I know (as does Australia) and it would also make a lot of sense to complete my masters here and go over and take the N-CLEX but my main goal or desire is to study nursing in the US.


----------



## kittypolarity (Jun 10, 2012)

Furthermore:

1. Quality of medical education is exemplary in the US (subjective, I understand) 
2. Just wanting to experience something different 
3. Depending on program, I can gain a qualification in a year as opposed to two (am still prepared to do 2 years+ though) 

Why do people choose to gain qualifications outside their home country? Sometimes education overseas and the quality of it is better (although I do understand my education here in Oz would be comparable). I missed the boat for exchange with my undergrad degree. My dad studied in the UK, my brother did exchange in the US - I just want a different experience. I don't like the idea that I can see my life and education panning out in Oz in a very predictable, colour by numbers fashion.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

kittypolarity said:


> Thanks for your reply - with 100+ views, it's nice to get a response!
> 
> I have many reasons for wanting to do it in the States:
> 
> ...


A student visa does not allow you to remain in the US ... you have to leave after your schooling is over there are no visa for nurses they were stopped in 2006 when the goverment decided all nurses will be home grown.


----------



## kittypolarity (Jun 10, 2012)

I am under the impression that (prospective) F/I-20 visa would expire a year after graduation and then I would return to Australia and re-apply to the States with a E-3 visa?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

kittypolarity said:


> I am under the impression that (prospective) F/I-20 visa would expire a year after graduation and then I would return to Australia and re-apply to the States with a E-3 visa?


yes you can do the OPT

the schedule A nurse visa was the main one back a few yeara ago 
since that was stopped there has be none as far as I know .. read up on something like 
Nursing Community | Nurses | Nursing Students they would be more upto date than I


----------



## kittypolarity (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link!

If anyone else has any other advice or experience, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kittypolarity said:


> Thanks for the link!!


Get your undergrad in nursing in AUS (less expensive and it will give you time to a) save b) network). Life as grad student is different. Scholarships are open to international students. You will be on a different level from day one. 
If anyone else has any other advice or experience, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kittypolarity (Jun 10, 2012)

*Australian pursuing (post-grad) study in the US*

I'm already a graduate (albeit one with a non-nursing degree). 

Depending on which college I apply to (if ever) I'd be doing:

1. An accelerated BSN (Bachelor of Nursing Science, open to all graduates) OR

2. A ELM (Entry Level Masters, again, open to all graduates) OR

3. Second Baccalaureate BSN

All three options require prerequisites - upon completion, would I not be on the same level (academically speaking) as other candidates?

I have also been told that it will eventually be a pain to transfer my US qualification into one that is acceptable for RNs in Australia, but in a few years time, if I'm not able to work as an RN back in Oz, at least some of medical skills will be transferable to things like aged care etc. 

I am financially able to support my graduate study (plus all other living expenses etc.) in the States and I am fully aware of how much it all costs. My general line of inquiry is really for any internationals (specifically Australians) with experience of pursuing education in the US.


----------

